
Why Successful People Take 10 Years to 'Succeed Overnight' - jrs235
http://www.inc.com/empact/why-successful-people-take-10-years-to-succeed-overnight.html
======
jrs235
I believe this kind of ties in with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13437332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13437332)
in that many "lucky" people prepared so that when luck struck things were
aligned to take off.

------
rdlecler1
The first domino when programming is your 'Hello World' program.

